# Nero vs. Roxio: Is one better than the other?



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I'm in the market for a recent version of either Nero Ultra or Roxio Easy Media Creator. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has a strong preference for either one as I would like to learn the advantages and disadvantages of both. I have heard that Nero is "more powerful," but that it's interface is quite complicated. Thank you.


----------



## Peter Komar (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't used Roxio in quite a while, didn't like it but I find Nero's interface quite organized and very simple to use. Maybe the current editions of Roxio runs better than in the past but Nero is my choice for all my burning needs. Very reliable.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

I too used to be ROXIO fan and I too switched a few years ago to NERO. Nero has a lot of nice features and it is really simple to use! The only thing I can think of that I miss from Roxio is DIRECTCD, but NERO has almost the same thing called INCD. At the price of CD&#8217;s & DVD&#8217;s, I just burn them and close them, so I don&#8217;t need INCD or DIRECTCD anymore! I guess I don&#8217;t miss it!

Don&#8217;t they both have trial versions? I think they do! I can&#8217;t remember! I&#8217;d go with NERO!


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks for the input. 

I've had both in the past, and my past experience has me leaning toward Nero. 

Several years ago when I had Nero the consensus seemed to be that it was clearly better than Adaptec/Roxio. Then a couple of years ago I couldn't find Nero at my local Wal-Mart, so I downloaded Roxio's EMC 7, later updating to 7.5. Around that time I believe it was CNET which rated Roxio over Nero. Anyhow, overall user ratings seem to show a preference for Nero, and what you've posted confirms that, so I expect that's the way I'll go. Thanks again.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I see Best Buy has Nero 7 Ultra for $49.99 after a $30 discount and a $20 rebate -- and no shipping charge. I figure that's hard to beat. And I already have the trial version for 15 days.


----------

